# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10l planted cube (setup and the final stage)



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

bye!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

bye!

hello from Portugal


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thats a really cool tank.

*Tank Journals*


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Taslixado,

Very nice. Try another pic with the same white balance that you had in the second to last pic. The "yellow" cast in the last pic takes away some of the impact of your finished product.

Very nice, simple tank. I love it.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------

